# Sold the Cruze today



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

I sold the Cruze today. It's been great being a part of this forum. During my 7 months here I've shared a little and learned a lot. Thanks to everyone on the forum for all of the kind words and technical assistance.

I listed the car and it sold in less than an hour.

I recently got a job at Ford and believe in supporting those you work for, so I got a 2014 Fusion Titanium. I pick it up tomorrow and like the Cruze will do the dark tint and Eibach springs.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well you are more than welcome to stay around and hang with us lol. Post some pictures of the Fusion when you get it. I see one driving around town silver and blacked out with 20s on it..so nice.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on the sale and career path, don't be a stranger!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang Dawg Kiss a Frog !
Yeah we won't tell Ford that you visit us .


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> I recently got a job at Ford and believe in supporting those you work for, so I got a 2014 Fusion Titanium. I pick it up tomorrow and like the Cruze will do the dark tint and Eibach springs.


The Fusion is a great car. Enjoy it! BTW, post pics when you get it.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I definitely agree, don't leave! post pictures of the new ride and let us all know how it compares to the cruze!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

You won't miss the Cruze. Enjoy the Fusion!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats - the Fusion is an amazing car. Enjoy!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cruze is by far a better car than the fusion.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Cruze is by far a better car than the fusion.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Silver is by far a better color than baby blue.



Since we don't have anything nice to say I thought I chime in.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Cruze is by far a better car than the fusion.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

congrats on new the new things comıng you way ! now leave our fourm and dont come back untıll you have a cruze . only jokıng bud


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Silver is by far a better color than baby blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Since we don't have anything nice to say I thought I chime in.


WOW!

Now THAT was a mighty fine Nut Crush!

OP....congrats on the new gig and new car.....I absolutely agree with supporting the hand that feeds you.

Rob


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

So whatcha doing at Ford?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new job!

Understand completely regarding driving what you work for. When I was at GM in Warren they had all the non GM product park at the back of the parking lot, and I supported that even though I worked for a supplier... handy that both my cars were GM. Show some support! 



Sunline Fan said:


> So whatcha doing at Ford?


Yes, what's the new job all about?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new car & new job.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies!

The new job is titled Prototype Build Planner.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The ford fusion titanium is really nice looking. Sorry you had to sell the Cruze but it's cool you stuck with an American built car. Certainly looking forward to some pics and good luck at the new place of employment!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

With a addition to the family on the way we needed a bigger car. I wanted a Fusion wife wanted a Impala.

Long story short we have a 2014 Chevy Impala.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Silver is by far a better color than baby blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Since we don't have anything nice to say I thought I chime in.


Was looking at the two cars in my garage last night, one is white and the other is black. Wondered why it turned out this way?

Must because I must like things that are black and white, have to many other areas in my life that are in the gray regions. 

When I was making money from Honda, I purchased Honda's, two of them. Does this mean we are like prostitutes? Ha, often made the comment, engineers are even worse than prostitutes. Prostitutes only sell their bodies, engineers sell both their bodies and brains. 

We could go back to our high school days, my old man's Chevy is better than your old man's Ford. Or the other way around. Was endless, hope we are more mature today.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Was looking at the two cars in my garage last night, one is white and the other is black. Wondered why it turned out this way?
> 
> Must because I must like things that are black and white, have to many other areas in my life that are in the gray regions.
> 
> ...


LOL I am in the same boat, I have no clue why I have a white car and a black car as OCD as I am!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I still am bemused that I ended up with 2 silver cars when I never intended to buy a particular colour. I iwas left the Hyundai Getz, and the Cruze was the only diesel they had in the yard and happened to be silver as well. Now that I am used to the colour I don't mind it.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Enjoy the new car. Yup, I have a black Cruze and a white Silverado. I like black n white.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm sorry OP but Mercedes is far better than Ford Fusion. 

Just busting your chops with a useless statement! Congrats on the job 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

What's op stand for?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Original poster 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> The ford fusion titanium is really nice looking. Sorry you had to sell the Cruze but it's cool you stuck with an American built car. Certainly looking forward to some pics and good luck at the new place of employment!


Uh, isn't the Fusion built in Mexico?

Not that it matters - as long as it's an American brand!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> What's op stand for?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Original pop tart lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Blancmange said:


> Uh, isn't the Fusion built in Mexico?
> 
> Not that it matters - as long as it's an American brand!


Depends. Fusion and MKZ are built in Hermosillo. The Fusion was also brought into FRAP (Flat Rock Assy) mid last year as a secondary assembly plant. That happened after most of the last gen Mustang built out and they started retooling the plant for flexible assembly.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Depends. Fusion and MKZ are built in Hermosillo. The Fusion was also brought into FRAP (Flat Rock Assy) mid last year as a secondary assembly plant. That happened after most of the last gen Mustang built out and they started retooling the plant for flexible assembly.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My Mazda 6 went down the same line as the stangs literally, they still do that?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> My Mazda 6 went down the same line as the stangs literally, they still do that?


I believe Mazda moved out a couple years ago completely, when the name changed from AAI (AutoAlliance International) to FRAP.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

The Cruze left today, but before it did I got a pic with both... 

The Fusion looks like a 4x4 fishbowl next to the Cruze. I already have Eibach springs on order and will be getting tinted Friday.



Some final pics of the Cruze


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

Rick, good luck with the new car and job! I can say your Cruze was one of my favorites; the silver with the tint and drop - very nice and clean looking.

I've been to Hermosillo on business quite a bit and the locals always ask if you're with Ford. Ford is an unbelievably huge part of that city.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I see you like silver colored cars, haha! Are you doing a photo shoot of the fusion too? What tech/infotainment features does your new car have?


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I see you like silver colored cars, haha! Are you doing a photo shoot of the fusion too? What tech/infotainment features does your new car have?


Definitely like silver cars...The Fusion has every option including Sync and Navigation.

Here is a side shot now...



and what I hope it looks like in next week (tinted & lowered)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

A big thumbs up!!!!

Not worried about warranty problems with the lowering springs?


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

money_man said:


> A big thumbs up!!!!
> 
> Not worried about warranty problems with the lowering springs?


No worries with warranty. I plan on tuning it too... definitely needs more boost


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks nice!!! k:k:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice! Now give us some interior shots, lol! Going from the small and compact Cruze to the fusion, do you feel like you're driving a boat at all? 





Silver13LTZRS said:


> Definitely like silver cars...The Fusion has every option including Sync and Navigation.
> 
> Here is a side shot now...
> 
> ...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

When I was looking at cars I had two cars in mind, the diesel cruze and the 2.0 ecoboost fusion. Let us know which one you enjoy more


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Nice! Now give us some interior shots, lol! Going from the small and compact Cruze to the fusion, do you feel like you're driving a boat at all?


I'll try to get some shots of it when it stops raining... however each time I get a new car it seems to rain for about a week. LOL

It does feel like a boat, but I think the springs will make it better. I've lowered just about every car I've ever owned, even Vettes.



money_man said:


> When I was looking at cars I had two cars in mind, the diesel cruze and the 2.0 ecoboost fusion. Let us know which one you enjoy more


Will do!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Man that's a sexy Cruze!

Nice fusion too, congrats on the new job.

Oh yeah, Beyonce is better than Taylor swift.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Mick said:


> Man that's a sexy Cruze!
> 
> Nice fusion too, congrats on the new job.
> 
> Oh yeah, Beyonce is better than Taylor swift.


Thanks!!

 LOL

The new owner said since he got such a great deal, he plans on some mods very soon. Was talking about CAI, DP, Tune.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm sure you directed him this way right?


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Mick said:


> I'm sure you directed him this way right?


Sure did!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> Sure did!





Mick said:


> I'm sure you directed him this way right?


Best move ever! 

Not a fan of the Fusion only because of my Legacy. With shaved badges everyone assumes the Blue Oval on the trunk it's some kind of SVT Fusion model. 





Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> No worries with warranty. I plan on tuning it too... definitely needs more boost


Having driven my dad's 2.0 MKZ, I can attest to that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Having driven my dad's 2.0 MKZ, I can attest to that.


I really like that engine in the FWD Escape...and it's torquey, if not fast, in the FWD Fusion...but I don't see why they'd not give it a power bump in heavier vehicles like the MKZ and Explorer they used it in. Can you imagine a 2 liter hauling around 4500 lbs?

I've driven the 1.5 and 1.6L Fusions, and the 1.5 feels like a hugely improved motor...surprisingly peppy for its size, and very smooth and quiet under acceleration.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

My turtle's name is torquey.


That's all


----------



## chebycruz (Apr 27, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Got the Fusion tinted today and also got Weathertech floor liners. Eibach springs should be here next week.

The car is filthy, because it has rained every day since I've had it. Was going to wash it today, but going to rain tomorrow-Thursday.

It's really bright out today and the pics aren't the greatest, but here are a few. Windshield is 35% and all others are 5%


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Classy. Nice job man! Looks good!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Received a brochure yesterday from my Ford dealer, Switch to the competition and get $3,500 in cash for a 2014 Lincoln in big black letters. 

But in very light gray print on the bottom, will get $1,500 off automatically, but for the other $2,000 need a 1995 or newer Cadillac for a trade in to get the other $2,000 off. They knew I had a Caddy, but older than a 1995.

And knowing this dealer quite well, if you Caddy did have a fair trade in value of say $10,000 would only offer $5,000 for it, so would get $7,000 for it instead. 

Outside of the tail lamps and grille, this new Lincoln looks practically identical to my Cruze. Except my trunk looks larger.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

Any tinting is illegal in NY (don't get me started:$#angry. I've never had an issue with LE, but I wouldn't risk doing the windshield. It's an interesting look, but knowing how difficult it is for me at times to back up at night (35% back light tint), I don't think I would anyway.

The Fusion looks great (so did your Cruze). I hope it serves you well. Good luck at Ford. Great company to work for.


----------

